# Excel - Datenbeschriftungen in Diagrammen



## webmatz (18. Juni 2004)

Habe folgendes Problem mit Datenbeschriftungen in Excel-Diagrammen:
Unter "Datenreihen formatieren"\"Datenbeschriftung" lassen sich nur die Werte (x-Achse) oder Beschriftung (y-Achse) einstellen - nicht aber die Namen der Datenreihen.

Beispiel "Diät":

Aus folgender Tabelle ... 

```
Name	Tag1	Tag2	Tag3	Tag4	Tag5
Hans	70	71	72	72	71
Klaus	78	77	76	75	74
Fritz  	74	74	73	74	75
```
... mache ich ein Liniendiagramm. An den drei Linien soll jeweils der Name der Person stehen - also Hans, Klaus oder Fritz. Es lassen aber sich leider nur der Wert (70, 71, 72, ...) oder die Beschriftung (Tag1, Tag2, ...) einstellen.

Naja, deswegen heißt es ja wohl auch Datenbeschriftung und nicht Datenreihenbeschriftung. Trotzdem - das muss doch irgendwie gehen!

Man kann das natürlich per Textfeld manuell erledigen, aber das ist gerade bei großen Diagrammen viel zu umständlich.

Wer hat eine Lösung?


----------



## Leola13 (18. Juni 2004)

Hai,

mit einem Rechtsklick im Diagramm auf z.B. einem Datenpunkt öffnet sich ein Menü, dann Datenreihen formatieren - Datenbeschriftung.

Da kannst Du Datenreihenname, Katergorie und Wert anzeigen lassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## webmatz (18. Juni 2004)

Tach Stefan!
Nö, das haut leider nicht hin - genau das ist ja mein Problem.
Dort kann man nur "Wert anzeigen" oder "Beschriftung anzeigen" wählen, aber nicht die Datenreihennamen. Ich arbeite übrigens mit Excel 2000.

Trotzdem, Danke!


----------

